# Had some questions...



## Smoof One (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok so i've been thinking for the past few months that i want to become a hobby grower and have like 2-3 plant for my own personal use. The only problem is that i dont know where to get seeds... i have heard of ordering them online and whatnot but im kinda sketched out about that.  if there are safe seed banks that work and are reliable i'd love to know.

also what are the laws concerning shipping cannabis seeds to the US. I know its illegal but what happens if customs stops it... 

also would it be less sketch to have them send it to my home address instead of a PO box?  has anyone encountered the same problem? i want to just try and find some seeds in the US but i feel that they will be crap. i would like to order online but what places are good to look?

thanks all

Latzz


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 14, 2006)

*A good place to order seeds from is www.seedboutique.com i have gotten many seeds from there and it was perfect. I have heard that if u.s. customs find the seeds all they will do is take them away and put a note saying blah blah blah we have taken your seeds blah blah you can get them at court or something(dont get them). I would never ship them to your house or the place that you are growing. Although I did that once but it worked out, i would not do it again*

*If you are deciding to order from www.seedboutique.com you should do a money order. My last order that i did it took about 3 weeks door to door. BEST OF LUCKY *


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 14, 2006)

I have gotten seeds from wwww.weedseedshop.com They were good and fast.  People have had great success with DR.Chronic.com, and they have good deals on feminized plants!


----------



## Bubs (Jun 15, 2006)

Why Wait Three of Four Weeks Just Use a Debit Card U Get it Less Then A Week I UseThis Method And Have It Deliverd To My Grow Spot 

Here's Where I Order From With This Method

Both Very Stealthy

http://www.seedboutique.com

http://www.drchronic.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

Bubs said:
			
		

> Why Wait Three of Four Weeks Just Use a Debit Card U Get it Less Then A Week I UseThis Method And Have It Deliverd To My Grow Spot
> 
> Here's Where I Order From With This Method
> 
> ...


*I** agree with everything except the part where you have the seeds shipped to your grow spot. There is always that chance that LEO is watching. This IMO is a no no. Always have your seeds shipped to an address other than your growing address. This is just my opinion. *


----------



## Smoof One (Jun 16, 2006)

so if customs seizes your seeds your not tracked down or punished by the law?  can some one shed some light a little bit on this senario...

also im trying to grasp how dr. chronic's website works... so you just order any seed from any of the links on the left and he can send them to you?

does he buy the seeds from them and then sell them through his site? how does that work?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

Smoof One said:
			
		

> so if customs seizes your seeds your not tracked down or punished by the law? can some one shed some light a little bit on this senario...
> 
> also im trying to grasp how dr. chronic's website works... so you just order any seed from any of the links on the left and he can send them to you?
> 
> does he buy the seeds from them and then sell them through his site? how does that work?


*Whats up Smoof One. As far as i know when customs seizes your order all they do is send you a letter saying so.  If and when you order seeds don't and i repeat don't have them shipped to the place you are growing. Yes just click the link and order away. *


----------

